
What Would You Do with a $40 Computer? - ciscoriordan
http://lifehacker.com/5266621/what-would-you-do-with-a-40-computer
======
chanux
I really wish some people who have commented on that post would never come on
HN.

Example comment: "doesnt seem like it has much use... though it is cool to see
computers being made so small. id probably use it for a usb cup warmer"

------
lecha
I think there's "something" here. To summarize the answers to the question
I've seen so far:

1\. File/print server. Very real use-case.

2\. Control motors, device controllers around the home that can be connected
via USB.

What if a 40$ computer had wi-fi connectivity? What if one couples it with wi-
fi sensors such as <http://www.aginova.com> sells and wi-fi enabled device
controllers. What kind of apps one can build given such as combination?

Now, first one is obvious and clearly valuable use-case. What about the second
one?

~~~
cdr
You can get an Asus router with a USB port for $45. Don't think I'd pay $40
for the USB port minus the router.

~~~
joshu
Well, the Sheevaplug probably has a much higher-end CPU. And an SD card slot.
And a bunch more ram. And so on.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Some discussion already at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=623561>

------
potatolicious
If it has a number of digital or analog I/O ports, robot, most certainly.

------
bayareaguy
How come all the promotional pictures of this exclude the external storage you
have to add for this to actually provide meaningful sharing? I think a little
larger device with room for a 2.5" drive would be more useful.

------
jsonscripter
Beowulf cluster.

------
pkrumins
hmm... i wouldn't buy a $40 computer.

~~~
eru
Why?

~~~
pkrumins
What would I do with it? It would have a computing power of a calculator...

I'd better buy a MacBook that I have never tried. A lot more expensive, but
also a lot more positive comments about and reasonable screen/computing
power...

